# how do you move memory from one drive to another?



## hoobastank-1 (Dec 3, 2003)

my computer has windows ME and recently it crashed and for some strange reason the memory moved from the main drive to other. my question is how do i move the memory back to the main drive, the way it use to be? I need the memory in the main drive so i could up load programs like microsoft to allow me to do homework.

thanks.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Physical memory, ram, is not something you move from one drive to the other.

Virtual memory, which uses the available space on the hard drive or partition is another matter.

The location for this can be chosen by right clicking on My Computer and selecting:

Properties > Performance > Virtual Memory.

On this page you can select a different drive for Windows to use if you want. Typically it is the c:\drive, but you can point it to another. There will be a drop down menu choice.


----------

